# Digital Camera



## executioner (Jun 9, 2006)

hi,
   I want to buy a digital camera. My budget is Rs.12000(excluding memory card).Please suggest some cameras.It should have the best features for my budget.
 What do u think about Sony DSC-W50


----------



## NagpurDaMunda (Jun 9, 2006)

dont go after mega pixel ......just see other featuresssssss


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2006)

Kodak z730 is a very good cam nd best in features and perfomance.
4x optivcal, 17+ shooting modes, manual as well as automatic configuration such as iso nd so on plus uses a Li-ion cell so u can recharge it nd reduce the cost of AA batteries.


----------



## go4saket (Jun 9, 2006)

Go for Sony P200... I am using it and its simply awsome. I am not sure, but I heard that Sony has stopped its production... If this is true, you will have to hurry and check it in the grey market if you can find one... It should cost you some where between 12K to 12.5K...


----------



## godsownman (Jun 9, 2006)

I would recommend a Cannon A520 or A510. I presently own a Cannon A520. However, the A520 may set you back by a little more than what you initially planned. Its a 4.0 MP camera and its 'fully loaded' with features that will set your head spinning.It has everything good, from battery life , to pic quality to the Canon assurance etc.It uses a Secure Digital Memory card as well as MMC , unlike other which only allow MMC.

The A510 is the twin brother, as far as I remember , however its a 3.2 MP and some differences other differences.

Yes, you may say that these 2 models are a bit dated now. They are a little over a year now and you may be wondering why I am recommending it, but, trust me , its not a question of how dated or how new it is its an overall good and you may get it cheaper too.

Finally, the choice is yours.


----------



## royal (Jun 9, 2006)

another vote for Sony DSC-P200 ...  

read user reviews here


----------

